
Older Americans Are ‘Hooked’ on Vitamins - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/03/well/older-americans-vitamins-dietary-supplements.html
======
LinuxBender
I compliment my regular nutrients with multivitamins, chelated magnesium,
enzymes, amino acids, probiotics, omega-3 fatty acids and medium chain
triglycerides. My health has been steadily improving over the years. I look
and feel younger today than I did 10 years ago.

My only regret was not starting this much sooner.

------
taylodl
If you're going to take a daily multivitamin for "insurance" then make sure
it's not a megadose. In fact taking a children's vitamin isn't a bad idea.

